# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  टाइप1 डायबिटीज में फायदेमंद है ग्रीन टी

## Apurv Sharma

क्या आप जानते है की टाइप 1 डाइबिटीज के रोगियों के लिए ग्रीन टी बहुत फायदेमंद होती है क्*योंकि ग्रीन टी में एंटीआक्सीडेंट्स भरपूर मात्रा में पाये जाते हैं। जो शरीर को स्*वस्*थ रखने में मददगार होते हैं। आइए विस्*तार से जानें ग्रीन टी टाइप1 डायबिटीज में कैसे फायदेमंद होती है। पर डॉक्टर के संपर्क में हमेशा रहे

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ग्रीन टी के फ़ायेदे :-**

ब्*लड शुगर को नियंत्रित करना :-*आप की जानकारी के लिए यह जानना जरुरी है की ग्रीन टी शरीर में ग्*लूकोज की मात्रा को नियंत्रित करती है,और इन्*सुलिन दवा के हानिकारक प्रभावो को कम करने में भी मदद करती है । यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ मेरिलैंड मेडिकल सेंटर के अनुसार ग्रीन टी शरीर में ना सिर्फ टाइप 1 डाइबिटीज़ को कम करता है बल्कि इसके बुरे प्रभाव को भी कम करता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाइपरटेंशन को कम करता  है  :-*2004 में चीन में किए गए एक शोध के अनुसार एक दिन में एक कप ग्रीन टी पीने से 50 प्रतिशत तक हाई ब्*लड प्रेशर में कमी आती हैं,ग्रीन टी खून की धमनियों को आराम पहुंचाता है, जिससे हाइ ब्*लड प्रेशर की समस्*या में आराम मिलता हैं। जो की आज के दौर की बड़ी समस्या है |

*कोलेस्*ट्रॉल को कम करता है :-*और जो लोग रोज ग्रीन टी का सेवन करते है उनमें कोलेस्*ट्रॉल की मात्रा कम होती है उन लोगों के मुकाबले जो ग्रीन टी नहीं लेते इसलिए क्*योंकि उनका मानना है कि उसमें मौजूद पॉलिफेनल से कोलेस्*ट्रॉल बढ़ता है।. पर डॉक्टर की सलाह अवश्य ले |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

Attachment 906896

*क्या है ग्रीन टी लेने के तरीके :-*आप को क्या करना है, रोज कम से कम आधा कप ग्रीन टी पीने से टाइप 1 डाइबिटीज की बीमारी से आराम मिलता हैं,एक साल तक नियमित इसका सेवन करने से ज्*यादा से ज्*यादा शारीरिक लाभ मिलेगा, ग्रीन टी ना पीने वालों को हाइपरटेंशन के खतरों ज्*यादा की आशंका रहती है,रोज ग्रीन टी पीने से डाइबिटीज एवं हाइपरटेंशन न में आराम मिलता है।

*ग्रीन टी में होते हैं काफी एक्*टिव एजेन्*ट :-*ग्रीन टी में मौजूद एक्*टिव एजेन्*ट जैसे केटेचीन,इजीसीजी,इन  ्*सुलिन की मात्रा को बढ़ाने में मदद करती है,साथ ही यह एंटीऑक्*सीडेंट के रूप में भी कार्य करता है। जो आप के रोग में लाभकारी है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सावधान रहे :-*क्या आप जानते है ग्रीन टी में कैफेन की मात्रा कॉफी के मुकाबले ज्*यादा होती है,ज्*यादा ग्रीन टी पीने से यह इससे मिलने वाले लाभ को कम करता है,जैसे- हाइपरटेशन इत्*यादि, कई बार डाइबिटीज़ के प्रभावों को बढ़ाता है। कोशिश करें कि टी की सही मात्रा लें ताकि आपको इसका लाभ मिल सके और आप ओवरियन कैंसर, हेपेटाइटिस एवं अन्*य शारीरिक समस्*याओं के खतरों से बच सके। और डॉक्टर के संपर्क में रहे |

----------

